# ball of string



## carlosferrandis

Hola amigos.

Busque en el Google y no encontre ninguna imagen significativa para eso que mi livro de Networking sugiere ser una herramienta para pasar cables.

Alguien tiene alguna traducion o imagen?

gracias

CArlos


----------



## VenusEnvy

carlos: Lo siento, pero estoy confundida. Puedes explicar otra vez lo que necesitas? La palabra española para ésto? O aquello?


----------



## carlosferrandis

Gracias. lo que busco es la traducion para: *ball of string. 

Estoy seguro que es una herramienta.


*


----------



## surfin_bird

maybe this???

And pleaseeeeeeeee que mi *livro* de Networking *libro*


----------



## Soy Yo

Esto es un "ball of string".  (Gracias, Venus.)


----------



## Juliomelecio

VenusEnvy said:


> carlos: Lo siento, pero estoy confundida. Puedes explicar otra vez lo que necesitas? La palabra española para ésto? O aquello?


.
Yo pienso que debe decir "esto o aquéllo". No obstante parece que la RAE eliminó los tildes en estos casos.
Saludos.


----------



## VakitaMoo

So nobody found out what is a "ball of string" ??


----------



## VakitaMoo

and... should I better say "what a "ball of string" *is*?

thank you!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

VakitaMoo said:


> and... should I better say "what a "ball of string" *is*?



Soy Yo y yo estabamos de acuerdo de que un *ball of string* es esto. Pero, nos quedamos esperando a que Carlos nos aclare lo que quería o más sobre el contexto para darle una traducción con m<s certeza.


----------



## Angel Rubio

VenusEnvy said:


> Soy Yo y yo estabamos de acuerdo de que un *ball of string* es esto. Pero, nos quedamos esperando a que Carlos nos aclare lo que quería o más sobre el contexto para darle una traducción con m<s certeza.



La palabra que estáis buscando es un *ovillo*, 
cuando tiene forma entre esfera y toro y todo el objeto está constituido de hebras de hilo. Sin embargo, cuanto tiene un eje central alrededor del cual se enrolla el hilo, entonces se llama *carrete*.


----------

